# I can't upgrade or install flash player 9-10 on Mac os x 10.2.8



## Katie123 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am unfamiliar with apples! I can't go on Myspace and other sites until I have upgraded my flash player. I get as far as downloading flash player 9 to desktop and that's pretty much as far as it goes. When I click on the flash player icon a flash player folder opens with three folders inside - flash player.plugin, 2x internet plug-ins and flashplayer.xpt. When I click on the flash player.plugin folder it opens up roxio toast titanium......... I don't know what to do, please help


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

It should be set for that folder already, but are you viewing as Icons?

Within that drive/folder should be two files with a background that includes arrows pointing to those two folders that are aliases onto your system HD so you can just drag and drop the files in those folders.

Regardless, both *Flash Player.plugin* and *flashplayer.xpt* need to be put in your */Library/Internet Plugin-Ins* folder of your system hard drive.


----------



## Katie123 (Oct 10, 2010)

Headrush said:


> It should be set for that folder already, but are you viewing as Icons?
> 
> Within that drive/folder should be two files with a background that includes arrows pointing to those two folders that are aliases onto your system HD so you can just drag and drop the files in those folders.
> 
> Regardless, both *Flash Player.plugin* and *flashplayer.xpt* need to be put in your */Library/Internet Plugin-Ins* folder of your system hard drive.


Thanks for that, I tried to put flash player.plugin into /library/internet plug-ins folder of my system hadr drive and it said that I can't because I don't have sufficient priveledges. wtf? ah, yeah I do, it's my bloody computer and I am the administrator. bloody computers! what now, i'm confused


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Katie123 said:


> Thanks for that, I tried to put flash player.plugin into /library/internet plug-ins folder of my system hadr drive and it said that I can't because I don't have sufficient priveledges. wtf? ah, yeah I do, it's my bloody computer and I am the administrator. bloody computers! what now, i'm confused


100% sure you are admin? (You can check in System Preferences->Accounts)

If yes, maybe you need to run /Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility and run Repair Permissions on your HD.
After that try again.


----------



## Katie123 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey thanks, I double checked to see if I was an admin (I definately am) and then I ran Repair permissions on my HD, it did it's thing and then I was able to do the rest. Fingers crossed to see if it has worked completely. Cheers for your help


----------

